
Ask HN: How do you handle multiple side projects/ideas? - traviswingo
I&#x27;m currently burdened with passion for multiple ideas at once - all have been started in one way or another. I&#x27;ve always been a strong believer that people can&#x27;t really work on multiple things at once. That, to succeed, you need to put all of your energy into one thing.<p>I have a lot of trouble actually doing this, though. When I think of something, and truly believe in it, I start it. Once I start something, I have to finish or it will haunt me until I do.<p>I currently have 3 projects running right now in development phase, all of which are very complicated and require 100% of my attention.<p>Does anyone else have this issue? How do you approach it and convince yourself to scrap all but one? I&#x27;m going mad! :p
======
amingilani
I don't. I work like crazy on a project for 1-2 weeks, but after I finish the
difficult job of getting an MVP up. I get bored and move onto something else.

And then my project dies.

I'm sorry, I'm horrible at this too. Please, someone give me and OP better
management ideas.

------
PaulHoule
You have to pick one to finish right now; I would mothball the others, not
scrap them.

To help you make the choice I'd have to hear more about the projects. You can
talk about it here or click on my HN profile.

